# Not worth the money put into CPC



## juliabiz@hotmail.com

I just took my CPC test for the second time, and failed again. Apparently not my field.
The test is very hard. I am not wasting any more time or money on this.


----------



## rapunzelkk@yahoo.com

Yikes!  :{

Er define "hard"? Were the questions confusing? Did you just not have enough time?
Am looking to take the test myself come November so I'd like to know what I need to look out for.


----------



## juliabiz@hotmail.com

rapunzelkk@yahoo.com said:


> Yikes!  :{
> 
> Er define "hard"? Were the questions confusing? Did you just not have enough time?
> Am looking to take the test myself come November so I'd like to know what I need to look out for.



It is extremely time consuming. I did what they recommended. I started with the easy ones first, but still had to guess at the last 5 to 10 questions, because I didn't have enough time. Good luck to you


----------



## maksleana@yahoo.com

I pass my test from 2nd time. You have to start from terminology, then answer all the questions with short explanation ...... So on......you will pass it. Good luck!


----------



## Tolliver30

maksleana@yahoo.com said:


> I pass my test from 2nd time. You have to start from terminology, then answer all the questions with short explanation ...... So on......you will pass it. Good luck!



I just took the test for the second time and passed. It is not hard but you should be mindful of spending to much time on one question. Study the guidelines for each section. Start withthe easy answers first. If you need to skip a quesion mark it in the book. I did process of elimination. You will see what I meean when you look at the test. I looked up the diagnosis code first to see which went with my operative notes. Good luck!!!! If you don't passed the first or second time it is worth taking it again.


----------



## rthames052006

*not really hard*



juliabiz@hotmail.com said:


> I just took my CPC test for the second time, and failed again. Apparently not my field.
> The test is very hard. I am not wasting any more time or money on this.



I don't think the test is "hard" I just think you need to know your guidelines and where to look in your books for the answers.  The only hard thing ( in my opinion ) is the time limit you have *BUT *  if you know your book sections etc...you should be fine.  

Most people that I've talked to that I've proctored exams for have said it's the time factor that kills ya.    If you need, tab your books, I see alot more people doing that now a days too.


----------



## kmayes

Thats scary for me.  I am taking the test the 2nd time in a week.  I thought it was hard the 1st go round myself.  I'm trying to take notes here that I did not do before as I finished the test with 10 minutes to spare the 1st time.
I will:

1. take a highlighter
2. mark in my exam book (didnt think I could before)
3. Choose from the answers given - instead of looking up the codes
4. Leave the questions I get stuck on for later
5. Make sure I read the entire question as 1 one word could make the difference

Is there any thing I missed?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Teresa Collins

I have to agree with Roxanne.  You must know the guidelines and where to look in the books for the answers.  However, I did not write anything in any of my books, added no tabs, etc. and passed the exam on the first try in 2006.  

I think an important part of becoming a Certified Coder is in knowing that this is what you want to do......that this is "your field".  Working as a Certified Coder and/or medical insurance biller is not for everyone.  It is not something to go into because a friend suggested it to you or you find that some Certified Coders make lots of money.  

I think being a Certified Professional Coder is not "what you do", it is a part of "who you are".  

Before spending the money/taking the exam, look deep inside yourself and know without a doubt that this is what you want.....that this is "who you are".  If you decide that it is, then study hard (I used the AAPC study guide and read CPT, ICD-9 and HCPS) and you'll do just fine.

I hope someone finds this information to be beneficial to them.

Respectfully,


----------



## kd289

kmayes said:


> Thats scary for me.  I am taking the test the 2nd time in a week.  I thought it was hard the 1st go round myself.  I'm trying to take notes here that I did not do before as I finished the test with 10 minutes to spare the 1st time.
> I will:
> 
> 1. take a highlighter
> 2. mark in my exam book (didnt think I could before)
> 3. Choose from the answers given - instead of looking up the codes
> 4. Leave the questions I get stuck on for later
> 5. Make sure I read the entire question as 1 one word could make the difference
> 
> Is there any thing I missed?
> Thanks in advance


Hey,
       You are doing the smart thing, your list is right on the mark. I did all those things the 1st time around and it really helps...Really helps to know your book and different places to find answers..Always read the guidelines if u are stuck on choosing between two answers. I did think the test was hard,but mostly because of the timeframe it takes to complete it.. I am opposite of everyone about the order to do things. I did the test from front to back which was the paragraph long scenarios..that way I got the time consuming ones out of the way and breezed thru the easy answers at the end....I marked 3 I was confused about and read the guidelines again...I barely passed w/a 70--but I dont care as long as I passed. I always struggle w/taking long tests--I'm too tired to think by the end and that's why I did the hard stuff 1st--before I got frustrated...
--Good luck !!!!


----------



## StephanieTheCoder

@kd289 - exactly.  I just worked through all the questions from start to finish, my test had hard questions in the front, and easy ones in back... guess the luck of the draw.  But for me, it was a matter of answering the ones that took thought first, and the ones that I new immediately I left for the last ten minutes, so I wouldn't and didn't freak out.

But tabs and quick notes all over my books also really helped out. I passed my first try.
Good luck to you on your next attempt.


----------



## pandorarose3

The CPC is not a waste of money, IF you know what you are doing in the first place.  I have to say this, but I hate people who whine saying 'oh its soo hard' and i applaud you in realizing this might not be for you.  But to say that its a waste of money well I think a lot of people would agree that you need to be fully prepared before taking and making the investment.  I have seen people going back for the 3,4,5,6th times.  That is a waste of money especially since they are not giving time between.

My suggestion is get the study guides and bone up BEFORE even setting up to take the exam.  If you get frustrated with the study guides that might be a good indicator not to take the exam yet.  Also get some experience.  I have talked to people who have gone to take the exam multiple times and all I hear is 'Yea just finished my course at this college and figured I am prepared to ace this exam'.

The exam is hard, but if it was easy well our credentials wouldn't mean squat.  After looking up the requirements and everything for the CCS, I think thats a waste of time and money since they seem to pass anyone and everyone.  Take good notes in your book do the study guides and go for it.  

And an FYI before you even cry about how many times I took the exam.  I took my exam once and passed it, this was after dealing with two outdated study guides and using my experience.


----------



## nrichard

*Thank you Teresa!*



Teresa Collins said:


> I have to agree with Roxanne.  You must know the guidelines and where to look in the books for the answers.  However, I did not write anything in any of my books, added no tabs, etc. and passed the exam on the first try in 2006.
> 
> I think an important part of becoming a Certified Coder is in knowing that this is what you want to do......that this is "your field".  Working as a Certified Coder and/or medical insurance biller is not for everyone.  It is not something to go into because a friend suggested it to you or you find that some Certified Coders make lots of money.
> 
> I think being a Certified Professional Coder is not "what you do", it is a part of "who you are".
> 
> Before spending the money/taking the exam, look deep inside yourself and know without a doubt that this is what you want.....that this is "who you are".  If you decide that it is, then study hard (I used the AAPC study guide and read CPT, ICD-9 and HCPS) and you'll do just fine.
> 
> I hope someone finds this information to be beneficial to them.
> 
> Respectfully,



 I agree so much w/ Teresa! I eat, breath, and live coding. I'm seeking to obtain at least...two specialty certifications within the next few years, even though my company doesn't require it. If I'm at work I'm coding, if I'm at home I'm reading about coding or studying. I've been certified since 2006, and there is always something to  learn. If you don’t like the idea that once you get in this field, you are always a student, then this may not be for you. 
   I personally love it, I ended up doing this by accident. I wanted to go into nursing, but that fell through. As coders we are just as responsible for our education as an RN is. For those that enjoy it and say "Bring it On!" these are the type of people who do well in this field. There are coders out there who hate the educational pieces and they typically make in the lower ranges of salary.
  I don't want to come off in a bad way but I'm kind of tired of the few people who get on here and complain all the time about what a waste of time, money etc. this field is. 
    I know it's frustrating in this economy, and *the tests are hard/difficult they are suppose **to be*, we have to prove to a physician, that we know enough to make them money and keep them compliant. I don't know too many MD's that trust easily when it comes to protecting them (my experiance, maybe not yours), and the better educated you are the more they will trust you with their compliance.  Our physicians and practioners are the ones who could suffer the most if we are not knowledgeable.


----------



## bbird128

*practice, practice, practice*

What really helped me are practice tests and practice questions.  I purchased the aapc practice tests and took them a few times.  I'd print them out and carve out a day and take a test.  It gives you a frame of reference of how long you may take on the big test!  I also just just printed out some from the internet just for the practice.  Good Luck!


----------



## LOVE2CODE

nrichard said:


> I agree so much w/ Teresa! I eat, breath, and live coding. I'm seeking to obtain at least...two specialty certifications within the next few years, even though my company doesn't require it. If I'm at work I'm coding, if I'm at home I'm reading about coding or studying. I've been certified since 2006, and there is always something to  learn. If you don't like the idea that once you get in this field, you are always a student, then this may not be for you.
> I personally love it, I ended up doing this by accident. I wanted to go into nursing, but that fell through. As coders we are just as responsible for our education as an RN is. For those that enjoy it and say "Bring it On!" these are the type of people who do well in this field. There are coders out there who hate the educational pieces and they typically make in the lower ranges of salary.
> I don't want to come off in a bad way but I'm kind of tired of the few people who get on here and complain all the time about what a waste of time, money etc. this field is.
> I know it's frustrating in this economy, and *the tests are hard/difficult they are suppose **to be*, we have to prove to a physician, that we know enough to make them money and keep them compliant. I don't know too many MD's that trust easily when it comes to protecting them (my experiance, maybe not yours), and the better educated you are the more they will trust you with their compliance.  Our physicians and practioners are the ones who could suffer the most if we are not knowledgeable.



WOW~~I think you spoke for so many of us with you saying the above.....


----------



## juliabiz@hotmail.com

*Didn't pass the second time*

I really wanted to pass both the times I took the exam. I do not have the medical background that most everyone else has. I took a six month medical coding course taught by a certified instructor. I had my books marked up, and tabbed. I started with the easy ones, and  did all of the AAPC test preps online. The time factor was the killer. Should I try for a third time?


----------



## ollielooya

..Putting myself on the line here to followup on this thread.  Julia, like you I had no background whatsoever in the medical field.  I was a retired music teacher.  Due to reasons unexplained in this thread, found myself back in college as a student at the age of 57 immersed into an intensive year of study.  I found it completely intriguing.  Graduated at the top of my class, and studied thoughtfully and carefully for the CPC exam and FAILED the first time!   Yes, I was a little shaken, but immediately signed on for a re-take and passed. The reason  I tell you this is because IF you love coding and IF you are willing to patiently work your way up the ladder and start in an unrelated area to get your foot in the door, then you have your answer.  If you do not enjoy it and the ongoing challenges it will continue to provide, then you also have your answer.   ---Suzanne E. Byrum CPC


----------



## coderwoman

It would seem that if a little more time were allotted to the coding exam, a larger percentage would pass.  It's more about getting the correct result afterall.  Perhaps AAPC should rethink the time frame and make adjustments since so many seem to experience this as the ultimate reason for failure.  Would another 15 minutes or so have made a difference with some of you who failed? For me, I have text anxiety, BAD, as I'm sure others do and with the timer ticking loudly in my head, it's very difficult to focus on getting the right answers.  To those of you who passed, that's excellent and kudos to you.  For those who failed, I say don't give up, but before you take the test again, give yourself time to better prepare.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## connie727

*Test*

How many of you that have taken the test had training on line vs in the class room? I just wonder if one is better than the other for preparing for the exam.


----------



## bmills0205@yahoo.com

*passing test*

I have to agree with Juliabiz, I took the test AGAIN and failed AGAIN.  I did worse this time. I really thought I would do better...It is getting real frustrating.  I study  and took the practice test on the website...really thought I was going to do better.  I really like this field, but I am starting to question myself.


----------



## Alitam_m@yahoo.com

*I agree*

I have been billing for 12 years in many different specialties and I took this test twice and also did very poorly...I agree 100% not worth the time.  See, being a biller we know what the insurance companies are looking for to get payment, but as a "Coder" we have to forget that we are not worried about the payment.  Does that make since?  You can get your Billing Certification online.  The title is Medical Billing Remiembursement Specialist.  Its much like AAPC where you have to pay annually and have so many CEU's.  If your looking to work for Physicians, get the Billing Certification and it is a national cerification.


----------



## Grizelda

*CPC exam*

I just took my exam in the beginning of Sept for the first time and passed.  I took the CPC preparation course.  It is extremly important to know the guidelines. I also wrote notes on my books and highlighted important words such as 'without' 'with or without', and 'do not code in conjuction with codes'. I also wrote all the prefixes respectfully at the beginning of each chapter.  Knowing medical terminology is a must to pass the exam.  Best of luck.


----------



## juliabiz@hotmail.com

Teresa,
Thanks for the advice. I have a passion for coding, and it is what I really want to do. I am currently not employed in the medical field, but have gone to school for it. I will try again in the future, Lord willing, hopefully when I have a medical job.


----------



## Teresa Collins

juliabiz@hotmail.com said:


> Teresa,
> Thanks for the advice. I have a passion for coding, and it is what I really want to do. I am currently not employed in the medical field, but have gone to school for it. I will try again in the future, Lord willing, hopefully when I have a medical job.



I am glad to hear that this is your passion.  By all means, please try again for your certification.  In the meanwhile, continue studying, reading, and learning about coding.  I hope you soon find a job in the medical field.  Just that one open door is all it takes.  I started in the medical field as a part-time transcriptionist and now 22 years later I am a Certified Professional Coder in that same Family Practice.

Best wishes in your job search and in the coding field!


----------



## BeckyL1958

I have to agree with one of the posters to look deep inside yourself and make sure this is what you want to do. I have been in the medical field for about 25 years and have wanted to be a CPC since 2001 when I first heard the term. I'd been a coder for years but not certified. I was attracted to the title and the money and I did like coding. I still enjoyed it for the first year and a half, now I hate it most days. There are several things for you to consider before you continue to pursue this field. It is not a waste of time or money if you are commited and if this is what you really want. The number one frustration for me has been the lack of the physicians to really listen to me when I am trying to help them, trying to protect them and trying to educate them about federal guidellines. I am working for a very large company and there is just too much work to abstract everything to ensure proper coding of CPT codes. It's scary to me. The other thing is reading the inpatient hospital notes, there is an emotional toll to deal with, depression, sadness. The people in the hospital are really sick, there is a lot of death, a lot private family issues. Then there is ICD 10 and constantly changing insurance policies. The providers do not understand how this will affect them, they think it is a coders job, they still just put DM or HTN or CKD. Well we need more specifics than that. I would love to find a new profession but at my age this is going to be difficult. On a positive note, I thank God in  heaven I have a job every day, I am fortunate and blessed. Good luck Take all the advice given in the posts here, these ladies have given you good advice.


----------



## spmurphree

it's all about time management and preparation.  The first time around, i failed due to time management but the second time, i learned from my mistakes and passed because i didn't waste time on the harder questions.
I'm not saying the test isn't hard but I had great teacher and really the subject matter.  I could see if you didn't have that, it could be very frustrating.


----------



## bmills0205@yahoo.com

*question on testing*

since I failed the cpc test TWICE, I am concidering purchasing the cpc 2011 study guide.  Has anyone used this and what did you think.


----------



## rthames052006

Alitam_m@yahoo.com said:


> I have been billing for 12 years in many different specialties and I took this test twice and also did very poorly...I agree 100% not worth the time.  See, being a biller we know what the insurance companies are looking for to get payment, but as a "Coder" we have to forget that we are not worried about the payment.  Does that make since?  You can get your Billing Certification online.  The title is Medical Billing Remiembursement Specialist.  Its much like AAPC where you have to pay annually and have so many CEU's.  If your looking to work for Physicians, get the Billing Certification and it is a national cerification.



I can tell you that I am a biller and coder, was a biller for about 10 years then took my CPC in 2005 and CEMC in 2009.  I think a well rounded "coder" understands and knows the billing/payment process for the carrier's as well.  We are looking at getting payment too but we want to make sure the documentation is correct and that our providers are in compliance and that the documentation  reflects the services rendered; and if not that's when we educate our providers on payor guidelines, medical policies , proper cpt/dx coding etc..   I know in my role as a Compliance Auditor, I have had my share of appeals and have won alot of them based on my knowledge of billing and coding.


----------



## bettinadodd

I employed the following strategy and passed the CPC exam on my first try with an 84:
1. Skip any question that is a page long - there are only a couple of them, and they aren't  
    worth the time investment.
2. View the exam as a timed puzzle which you have 5 hours and 40 minutes to solve - it's 
    not all about the knowledge - you won't have time to look up the vast majority of the 
    codes anyway.  
3. DON'T read the question first - go straight to the answer options. By the time you 
   determine what codes to look up and then find them, you will have forgotten what you 
   read anyway. 
4. LOOK FOR PATTERNS!!! What you want to do is quickly eliminate 2 of the 4 options. 
   Look for codes that appear in identical form in more than one answer option. 
5. If a code appears in identical format in all 4 options, ignore it, because it MUST be part 
   of the answer, and you don't have time to look up codes that will not help you determine 
   the correct of 4 choices. If a code appears in identical form in exactly 3 of the 4 answer 
   choices, it is likely part of the answer, so eliminate the option that it does NOT appear 
   in, and then ignore that code as well.
6. If a code appears in identical form in exactly 2 of the answer choices, look THAT CODE 
  up in your books (if you have a choice of ICD-9 vs. CPT, ICD-9 is easier - less to read). 
  THEN, read the question. If the code fits with the information, delete the 2 choices that it 
  does not appear in. If it doesn't fit, delete the 2 that it appears in and concentrate on the  
  remaining 2 choices. Remember, the name of the game is to quickly eliminate 2 choices, 
  so that you only have to deal with 2 possibilities. 
7.  Once you have narrowed your choices down to 2 possibilities, look for SIMILAR codes 
   between them - codes that differ from one another by only one numeral or decimal 
   point, etc. Again, ICD-9 is easier than CPT if you have that option. Pick 2 similar codes, 
   look those up, note the difference between them, and refer again to your information to
   determine the correct fit. Mark your answer and MOVE ON TO THE NEXT QUESTION.
8. Remember, look up ONLY those codes that will help you narrow down your choices. You 
   don't have time to look up everything. You must use your time judiciously and only look 
   up those codes that are going to help you find the MOST LIKELY answer in  
   approximately 2 minutes, because you have only 340 minutes to answer 150 questions.

Best of luck to you. I passed my exam 15 months ago - still no job. Practically no one hires coders with no experience, so the trick is to find that "sidedoor" to slide in through - access registration specialist, HIS document imaging tech - these are two of the ones I'm shooting for. No luck yet, but I'm persistent. Everything is supposed to change in October 2013, so I'm trying to maintain hope.


----------



## rthames052006

bettinadodd said:


> I employed the following strategy and passed the CPC exam on my first try with an 84:
> 1. Skip any question that is a page long - there are only a couple of them, and they aren't
> worth the time investment.
> 2. View the exam as a timed puzzle which you have 5 hours and 40 minutes to solve - it's
> not all about the knowledge - you won't have time to look up the vast majority of the
> codes anyway.
> 3. DON'T read the question first - go straight to the answer options. By the time you
> determine what codes to look up and then find them, you will have forgotten what you
> read anyway.
> 4. LOOK FOR PATTERNS!!! What you want to do is quickly eliminate 2 of the 4 options.
> Look for codes that appear in identical form in more than one answer option.
> 5. If a code appears in identical format in all 4 options, ignore it, because it MUST be part
> of the answer, and you don't have time to look up codes that will not help you determine
> the correct of 4 choices. If a code appears in identical form in exactly 3 of the 4 answer
> choices, it is likely part of the answer, so eliminate the option that it does NOT appear
> in, and then ignore that code as well.
> 6. If a code appears in identical form in exactly 2 of the answer choices, look THAT CODE
> up in your books (if you have a choice of ICD-9 vs. CPT, ICD-9 is easier - less to read).
> THEN, read the question. If the code fits with the information, delete the 2 choices that it
> does not appear in. If it doesn't fit, delete the 2 that it appears in and concentrate on the
> remaining 2 choices. Remember, the name of the game is to quickly eliminate 2 choices,
> so that you only have to deal with 2 possibilities.
> 7.  Once you have narrowed your choices down to 2 possibilities, look for SIMILAR codes
> between them - codes that differ from one another by only one numeral or decimal
> point, etc. Again, ICD-9 is easier than CPT if you have that option. Pick 2 similar codes,
> look those up, note the difference between them, and refer again to your information to
> determine the correct fit. Mark your answer and MOVE ON TO THE NEXT QUESTION.
> 8. Remember, look up ONLY those codes that will help you narrow down your choices. You
> don't have time to look up everything. You must use your time judiciously and only look
> up those codes that are going to help you find the MOST LIKELY answer in
> approximately 2 minutes, because you have only 340 minutes to answer 150 questions.
> 
> Best of luck to you. I passed my exam 15 months ago - still no job. Practically no one hires coders with no experience, so the trick is to find that "sidedoor" to slide in through - access registration specialist, HIS document imaging tech - these are two of the ones I'm shooting for. No luck yet, but I'm persistent. Everything is supposed to change in October 2013, so I'm trying to maintain hope.



Bettinadodd, what a great post you've written and the attitude you have goes a long way !

I wish you all the luck in securing a position!


----------



## sholloway

*Eliminate*

Look at the answers and get rid of the questions with distractors, pay attention what section your being tested in, and know your modifiers..

Thats scary for me.  I am taking the test the 2nd time in a week.  I thought it was hard the 1st go round myself.  I'm trying to take notes here that I did not do before as I finished the test with 10 minutes to spare the 1st time.
I will:

1. take a highlighter
2. mark in my exam book (didnt think I could before)
3. Choose from the answers given - instead of looking up the codes
4. Leave the questions I get stuck on for later
5. Make sure I read the entire question as 1 one word could make the difference

Is there any thing I missed?
Thanks in advance[/QUOTE]


----------



## v_bradley72

*suggestion*

If you can, purchase the Study Guide. It helps immensly and if you can, study with someone who has taken the test. It really is difficult but if you have the expectation of not passing, then you will do just that...not pass. Read your books, highlight, write in them, put tabs on important information, ask those who have taken the test what to expect. You can also ask coding friends for redacted op reports or how to obtain them. Go in with a positive attitude and you'll do well.  GOOD LUCK to everyone!
Veronica Robles, CPC


----------



## aytes09

*Super Nervous*

Ok so i'm scheduled 2 take my CPC exam next month and I'm super excited and nervous!!!! I have read all the comments made and they really helped me, but I was also wondering is it's necessary 2 purchased the study guide does it help better than just reviewing the book? And also if there is any more good suggestions you guys can give cause I am hoping 2 do this once....the course wasn't easy so I do not expect the test 2 be either. all advice is welcomed


----------



## Jashani1

Are all the questions multiple choice?


----------



## FTessaBartels

*It's already LONGER time frame than when I took it*



coderwoman said:


> It would seem that if a little more time were allotted to the coding exam, a larger percentage would pass.  I.... Perhaps AAPC should rethink the time frame and make adjustments since so many seem to experience this as the ultimate reason for failure.



When I took BOTH the CPC and CEMC exams the time limit was 5 hours.  The exam was still 150 questions (like today), still included notes to read through, anatomy, every section of CPC, questions on HCPCS, ICD-9, etc.   

You need to be prepared. It is a challenging test that measures your readiness to actually work in an office setting.  Believe me, the real world scenarios are no picnic (and we don't have any multiple choice answers to help us narrow it down).  

Off my soapbox now ...

Test anxiety is a bear. I am fortunate that I've not suffered from it, but I know that it is real and many people struggle with it.  The only advice I can give you is what I tell everyone before beginning the exam whenever I've proctored any of the AAPC exams.  *Stretch your arms to the sky. Then shake them out to loosen your muscles. Take a deep breath.  Remember - the answers are right there on the test ... Yes, the answers are right in front of you.* 

I hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## kristyrodecker

Jashani1 said:


> Are all the questions multiple choice?



Yes. All quesitons are multiple choice with a few true and false.


----------



## steels816

I have a degree in Medical Assisting but work for a life insurance company right now.  I also have a certificate in medical insurance. I will be taking the CPC exam next year. I am hoping to get a job in the hospital or specialty office and get an entry level job and work myself up to be coder. I am trying to stay positive since the economy is so bad right now.  I appreciate all of the tips for studying.  I will keep taking the test until I pass.  When I took my insurance class, it was 1/2 medical insurance and 1/2 coding and I did very well in the course but unfortunately I could not find a job where I could do coding and moved away.  I worked in claims and paid claims but never coding.  I have always thought about it over the years but never knew about how to pursue it so now here I am today. I feel that this is my passion and hopefully I will be able to pursue it.


----------



## boomom

*Thank you.*



bettinadodd said:


> I employed the following strategy and passed the CPC exam on my first try with an 84:
> 1. Skip any question that is a page long - there are only a couple of them, and they aren't
> worth the time investment.
> 2. View the exam as a timed puzzle which you have 5 hours and 40 minutes to solve - it's
> not all about the knowledge - you won't have time to look up the vast majority of the
> codes anyway.
> 3. DON'T read the question first - go straight to the answer options. By the time you
> determine what codes to look up and then find them, you will have forgotten what you
> read anyway.
> 4. LOOK FOR PATTERNS!!! What you want to do is quickly eliminate 2 of the 4 options.
> Look for codes that appear in identical form in more than one answer option.
> 5. If a code appears in identical format in all 4 options, ignore it, because it MUST be part
> of the answer, and you don't have time to look up codes that will not help you determine
> the correct of 4 choices. If a code appears in identical form in exactly 3 of the 4 answer
> choices, it is likely part of the answer, so eliminate the option that it does NOT appear
> in, and then ignore that code as well.
> 6. If a code appears in identical form in exactly 2 of the answer choices, look THAT CODE
> up in your books (if you have a choice of ICD-9 vs. CPT, ICD-9 is easier - less to read).
> THEN, read the question. If the code fits with the information, delete the 2 choices that it
> does not appear in. If it doesn't fit, delete the 2 that it appears in and concentrate on the
> remaining 2 choices. Remember, the name of the game is to quickly eliminate 2 choices,
> so that you only have to deal with 2 possibilities.
> 7.  Once you have narrowed your choices down to 2 possibilities, look for SIMILAR codes
> between them - codes that differ from one another by only one numeral or decimal
> point, etc. Again, ICD-9 is easier than CPT if you have that option. Pick 2 similar codes,
> look those up, note the difference between them, and refer again to your information to
> determine the correct fit. Mark your answer and MOVE ON TO THE NEXT QUESTION.
> 8. Remember, look up ONLY those codes that will help you narrow down your choices. You
> don't have time to look up everything. You must use your time judiciously and only look
> up those codes that are going to help you find the MOST LIKELY answer in
> approximately 2 minutes, because you have only 340 minutes to answer 150 questions.
> 
> Best of luck to you. I passed my exam 15 months ago - still no job. Practically no one hires coders with no experience, so the trick is to find that "sidedoor" to slide in through - access registration specialist, HIS document imaging tech - these are two of the ones I'm shooting for. No luck yet, but I'm persistent. Everything is supposed to change in October 2013, so I'm trying to maintain hope.



Thank you for posting these tips. I am taking my exam for the first time in a few weeks and I'm freaking out! I've just finished up the CPT cardiovascular section in the study guide and my head is spinning. 

I'm going to use your tips on the practice exams and see how I do


----------



## candiceibarra

Do not give up!!!! You guys can do it.... It is not a waste of money, It will pay in the long run.... I started off as front office and I took a CPC coding class then took my test and passed and now I am making great $$$$$ I was very lucky I had an amazing instructor... You just need to find the right teacher, Mentor to guide you...


----------



## Deb2009

I agree with Teresa.  Coding isn't for everyone and you must be passionate about it and like what you are doing.  And when you get on the job you won't be able to eliminate the incorrect answer or guess at which one is presented.  You must know the rules of coding!  If you think the test is difficult just think what it is going to be like when you get on the job and have to look at a 4 or 5 page surgery report and determine the correct procedure codes!  

Good Luck to everyone and I hope you find your passion!


----------



## steffiegreg

Teresa Collins said:


> I have to agree with Roxanne.  You must know the guidelines and where to look in the books for the answers.  However, I did not write anything in any of my books, added no tabs, etc. and passed the exam on the first try in 2006.
> 
> I think an important part of becoming a Certified Coder is in knowing that this is what you want to do......that this is "your field".  Working as a Certified Coder and/or medical insurance biller is not for everyone.  It is not something to go into because a friend suggested it to you or you find that some Certified Coders make lots of money.
> 
> I think being a Certified Professional Coder is not "what you do", it is a part of "who you are".
> 
> Before spending the money/taking the exam, look deep inside yourself and know without a doubt that this is what you want.....that this is "who you are".  If you decide that it is, then study hard (I used the AAPC study guide and read CPT, ICD-9 and HCPS) and you'll do just fine.
> 
> I hope someone finds this information to be beneficial to them.
> 
> Respectfully,



Teresa,

You raised some interesting points about really thinking is this the field I wish to enter in.  I did do some research before taking classes about a year ago at the local community college.  We are about the complete the 2nd part of the medical coding course.  Some of my classmate are probably more ready to take it than I am.  But my plan will be to study the guidelines, read the textbook again and practice, practice, practice.  Hopefully I will be ready to take the exam in the spring.

Thanks for the insight.

Stephanie


----------



## Teresa Collins

steffiegreg said:


> Teresa,
> 
> You raised some interesting points about really thinking is this the field I wish to enter in.  I did do some research before taking classes about a year ago at the local community college.  We are about the complete the 2nd part of the medical coding course.  Some of my classmate are probably more ready to take it than I am.  But my plan will be to study the guidelines, read the textbook again and practice, practice, practice.  Hopefully I will be ready to take the exam in the spring.
> 
> Thanks for the insight.
> 
> Stephanie



Stephanie,

You are welcome.  You will know when the time is right for you to sit for the exam.  I wish you the best as you continue your studies and work toward your goal.


----------



## steffiegreg

Teresa Collins said:


> Stephanie,
> 
> You are welcome.  You will know when the time is right for you to sit for the exam.  I wish you the best as you continue your studies and work toward your goal.



Thanks.


----------



## kpride

I took the test quite a few years ago, andI don't know if it has changed much.  I found in addition to the items you have already mentioned, other keys to passing the test were knowing your modifiers and being very familiar with the Guidelines at the beginning of each section.  You can often eliminate a wrong answer because the modifer is incorrect.  For example, if you see a surgical code with a modifier 25.  You don't need to waste time looking up the code because the answer is already wrong due to the incorrect modifier.  If you really know the modifiers without having to look them up in addition to the code, you will likely speed up your test taking time.  

I found that the answers to a significant number of questions were in the guidelines.  So, for your last minute "cramming session" re-read all the guidelines and modifiers.  

One last tip - Don't waste time looking up answers that are obviously wrong.  The multiple choice questions usually have at least one or two answers that are obviously wrong; eliminate them early and focus on the answers that are likely to be correct.  Your modifiers will help you eliminate wrong answers as well as terms like "open, " "closed, " "laproscopic," etc.


----------

